# how to get hash oil out of stupid vile



## suzukiben

i bought 1 gm of medical hash, and it came in this tiny, stupid little container,
how do i get it out? i know the paper clip and drip it on the bowl trick, but i have a skillet so i have no intrest in doing that. my daber wont even reach in this thing. was thinking of holding it with chanel locks and heating the other end, but was worried i would waste alot by either:
1:burning it
2: having it stuck to the sides.

i dont want to change the consistancy to much, so does anyone have any sugguestions?:bongin:


----------



## Ruffy

if the container wont melt, slowly light all around the thing till it drips out. hol it with whatever vice grips. try not to cook it just slow lighter heat for 5- 10 min . drip onto glass. easy to scrap off


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

if its glass you can hold it in HOT water..will melt it 

take care and be safe


----------



## Iron Emmett

Try Freezing it, once frozen its easy to cut and doesnt stick to your fingers/knife etc


----------



## HippyInEngland

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Try Freezing it, once frozen its easy to cut and doesnt stick to your fingers/knife etc



Gotta get it out the stupid little container first.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Gotta get it out the stupid little container first.
> 
> eace:


 
:giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine

heat it with a hair dryer


----------



## nvthis

Freezing it is an option. Once frozen, you could probably chip most of it out cleanly. You can also use a solvent (iso, ethanol, etc.) to clean out the last bits, but it may prove not worth the trouble..


----------



## Iron Emmett

I freeze mine, and then just stick a wire/paper clip in there and move it around, it gets wound around the paper clip and you can stretch and yank it out, then  i just drop a dab on the skillet, works great for me.

it doesnt stick to the vial when frozen you can pretty much remove it all, cleanly, you can also handle it much easier while its frozen and not worry about it getting stuck to your hands or anything else.


----------



## HippyInEngland

If I freeze my tar it sticks like cement to a boulder of the vessel, it is a case of thin screwdriver and chip it out.

Or be an innotive stoner and drill a hole with a glass cutter and improvise a bong.

Hole 1 end at the top of the 





> Stupid little container



Drilled hole at the other, pack the open end with smoke and use the vial as a cup.

By the time the smoke burns down with the oil, you will no longer be living on the planet and not even know what a human looks like.

As you sit eating human chocolate.

eace:


----------



## Graywolf

I heat in hot water and just pour it out.


----------

